# : , ,

## admin

-  ,          25 .              ?  ,     ,       .

----------


## Pentax

,           .  ,         .

----------


## Dima0011

,         ,         ,

----------


## Enter

?!
         ,       ?!
        . 
***  
        25-  45- 

  dmsu.gov.ua

----------


## admin

*Enter*,       ?   

> ,           .  ,         .

  , . 
      .

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,       ?
>       .

   . 
  
, . , 63 
,          
   	(0532) 51-02-45 
    .  	. . , 36, .  	+38 (0532) 56-67-18
    .  	. , 16-, .  	+38 (0532 )52-09-62
    .  	. . , 30, .  	+38 (0532)66-07-66
   	. , 19- ,  , .  	+38 (0532) 59-91-40

----------


## kobieta

> *Enter*,       ?
> , . 
>       .

       -   )
,      ,         .

----------


## Sky

*fragov*,     ,     -    .

----------


## laithemmer

> 25-  45-  **

      ...     " ".   

> .

----------


## Sky

*laithemmer*, ,     )

----------


## Rosebud

> ,         ,         ,

   ?

----------


## Ihor

, ,   ,    ,

----------


## Rosebud

> , ,   ,    ,

        ?       .    ""  ?   10   ""   10 ,   "   ".        .

----------


## Ihor

> *      ?*       .    ""  ?   10   ""   10 ,   "   ".*        .*

   
   ,    ,

----------


## Rosebud

> ,    ,

     ,        ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,        ?

   ,          ..   ,

----------


## Rosebud

> ,          ..   ,

       ,   ,            .    ,      .   ,             ?

----------


## derikpro

25   .  ,   - "   "    .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   ,            .    ,      .   ,             ?

  
    ,         ? 
,

----------


## Rosebud

> ,         ? 
> ,

     ,    .

----------


## 97

.    ...
 .
 22     ( , )
             .           -     .                   30 .
   ? -  ...             ,       ...🙄😓😥

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  ,    ...

----------

